# Breeding pair of Rhoms



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

Anyone have a pair??

How does this work as I have heard Rhoms like to play "Cannibal Cannibal, Whose the Cannibal?"... Are they all wild caught, or do you just need a really really big tank?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

There are a few cases of rhoms breeding. But the tank sizes are 1000+ gallons. Once in Germany, once in Las Vegas. I think the ones in Germany they left all the little ones in the tank and ended up one big rhom at the end.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Truballa , bred rhoms yesterday


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Truballa , bred rhoms yesterday


I hope he used a rubber. Id hate to see what their child would look like.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Truballa , bred rhoms yesterday


I hope he used a rubber. Id hate to see what their child would look like.








[/quote]

rofl


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> Truballa , bred rhoms yesterday


I hope he used a rubber. Id hate to see what their child would look like.








[/quote]

rofl








[/quote]
rofl lofl lofl rofl


----------



## FishBoy867 (Mar 29, 2006)

Does anyone have any breeding pairs of piranhas that they are willing to sell because i want to start breeidng them or just any adults that will breed that they will sell?


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

FishBoy867 said:


> Does anyone have any breeding pairs of piranhas that they are willing to sell because i want to start breeidng them or just any adults that will breed that they will sell?


I strongly suggest you to get to know them first before you start the breeding project.
Just like learning to walk before learning to fly. 
I don't mean to sound rude, but that's how I see it and most will agree.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Round Head said:


> Does anyone have any breeding pairs of piranhas that they are willing to sell because i want to start breeidng them or just any adults that will breed that they will sell?


I strongly suggest you to get to know them first before you start the breeding project.
Just like learning to walk before learning to fly. 
I don't mean to sound rude, but that's how I see it and most will agree.
[/quote]















if you dont have 1000g+ or a pond or lake, or river. dont try to breed rhom. they will kill each other.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

no one has a pair, they might and not notice it if they have multiple rhoms. but u'll never know untill u put them together in a 1,000g tank. by then, u might have a pair, or only one or no rhom left...


----------



## LEO SOL (Mar 2, 2006)

HELLO
Ex0dus, what kind of pirnha is te one that you have in your avatar.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

LEO SOL said:


> HELLO
> Ex0dus, what kind of pirnha is te one that you have in your avatar.


serrasalmus irritans


----------



## LEO SOL (Mar 2, 2006)

HELLOS
Thats exactly the kind of piranhas that I bought, could you tell some thing abuot this kind of piranha.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i have breeding pair of rhoms. about 8-10inches. $1000 will ship.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

rocker said:


> i have breeding pair of rhoms. about 8-10inches. $1000 will ship.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

rocker said:


> i have breeding pair of rhoms. about 8-10inches. $1000 will ship.












LEO SOL, sounds like you need to do a lot more research, lets say out of solely this thread, before you invest any more money into the piranha hobby. I noticed then when you said you bought irrantans you used irratanS and not irratan... if your tank isnt massive they are probably going to kill each other.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> i have breeding pair of rhoms. about 8-10inches. $1000 will ship.












LEO SOL, sounds like you need to do a lot more research, lets say out of solely this thread, before you invest any more money into the piranha hobby. I noticed then when you said you bought irrantans you used irratanS and not irratan... if your tank isnt massive they are probably going to kill each other.
[/quote]
LMAO dude i suggets your mom suks my dick, then u can bring your sister too if u dont have a sister then a close freind or such









and now uve got me pissed.

lmao u noticed nothing turd, i have never said or never bought irratans in my whole life, nor will i ever. I dont have the money and i dont ever see them in canada. shut your mouth u little know it all.









looks like your a dumbfuck who should stay out of this topic cause u like running your mouth when your wrong shut the fuk up good day skank









and which idiot cant tell i was joking.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

rocker said:


> i have breeding pair of rhoms. about 8-10inches. $1000 will ship.












LEO SOL, sounds like you need to do a lot more research, lets say out of solely this thread, before you invest any more money into the piranha hobby. I noticed then when you said you bought irrantans you used irratanS and not irratan... if your tank isnt massive they are probably going to kill each other.
[/quote]
LMAO dude i suggets your mom suks my dick, then u can bring your sister too if u dont have a sister then a close freind or such









and now uve got me pissed.

lmao u noticed nothing turd, i have never said or never bought irratans in my whole life, nor will i ever. I dont have the money and i dont ever see them in canada. shut your mouth u little know it all.









looks like your a dumbfuck who should stay out of this topic cause u like running your mouth when your wrong shut the fuk up good day skank









and which idiot cant tell i was joking.
[/quote]

How old are you? 12?

All this guy was saying is that irritans in a group will likely kill each other.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

moeplz said:


> i have breeding pair of rhoms. about 8-10inches. $1000 will ship.












LEO SOL, sounds like you need to do a lot more research, lets say out of solely this thread, before you invest any more money into the piranha hobby. I noticed then when you said you bought irrantans you used irratanS and not irratan... if your tank isnt massive they are probably going to kill each other.
[/quote]

its spelled irritans

Anyways, 'irritans' is the singular form.

I have 2 irritans'


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> rocker Posted Apr 25 2006, 07:23 PM
> QUOTE(PIRANHA KING @ Apr 22 2006, 03:56 PM)
> 
> QUOTE(rocker @ Apr 22 2006, 01:15 PM)
> ...


This idiot suggests you read the member rules on treating members with respect. Or you will find yourself where you will not be a happy joker. This is a forum to discuss breeding piranhas. If you wish to get into jokes, take it to the lounge.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

well i guess i cant edit my post anymore. And yes i have recieved a warning already. but to make a couple things clear...
1) srry for going off in a range
2) rooner, u be quiet this topic has nothing to do with irrtans'
3)moeplz u be quiet as u have been owned by exodus


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

To keep this thread from further derail, I am closing this topic. Lawfficer, if you feel it necessary to continue the original thread please open another thread.


----------

